# Ocean shells in the aquarium?



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

Two years ago I picked up a small bag of shells from the Padre Island shore. They've been in a plastic bag since then. Would it be okay to put a few of them in my new 60 gallon saltwater tank?


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr Fishy said:


> Two years ago I picked up a small bag of shells from the Padre Island shore. They've been in a plastic bag since then. Would it be okay to put a few of them in my new 60 gallon saltwater tank?


yes it would be fine.


----------

